# Do you think it is fair that cpanel & whmcs should cost more than the server



## Sonwebhost (Jul 1, 2013)

The whmcs cost more per month than the reseller account, the vps is less expenceive than the cpanel thats on it, the dedicated server is  the same price as the cpanel.

Do you feel as a provider that your getting less of the pie... and more of the work.....


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 1, 2013)

It's true for cPanel. Sometimes the offers look like that:



> cPanel including LEB vps.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 1, 2013)

What has 'fair' got to do with it?

Do you think it's fair that any idiot can get a reseller account/vps and install cpanel/whmcs on it, claim to be a host and get away with it?

I don't.


----------



## anyNode (Jul 1, 2013)

Sonwebhost said:


> The whmcs cost more per month than the reseller account, the vps is less expenceive than the cpanel thats on it, the dedicated server is  the same price as the cpanel.
> 
> Do you feel as a provider that your getting less of the pie... and more of the work.....


You're probably doing it wrong if you're hosting clients off of a VPS that costs less than your cPanel/WHMCS licenses.


----------



## jhadley (Jul 1, 2013)

The reseller accounts and VPSs you're thinking of are too cheap


----------



## Marc M. (Jul 1, 2013)

If you need cPanel in order to run WHMCS, or you host WHMCS on the same cPanel server as your customers then maybe you should find a different line of work.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 1, 2013)

Absolutely fair.

If you don't like it you can use Kloxo (free) or DirectAdmin (cheap) and some free or cheap billing/support software.

Only a small percentage of people with Virtual Servers use low-end 'cheap' servers, so I doubt they're going to change their pricing scheme to cater to the lowest paying market of all.


----------



## Sonwebhost (Jul 1, 2013)

It’s more like this: VPS server @20 dollars

                            Cpanel and Whmcs @30 dollars

See the disparity....

Just thinking out the box.....Not fighting it


----------



## MartinD (Jul 1, 2013)

There's no disparity there at all.

Also, I presume there are two different people using this 'sonwebhost' account?


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 1, 2013)

I am gonna say this once and only once "Leave the internet and get a job"/


----------



## AnthonySmith (Jul 1, 2013)

I see the disparity, however take a look at these numbers.

Enterprize grade SLA 

4GB Ram VPS

Automated daily backups

200GB Raid 10 Disk space

2TB Data @ 1gbit

$79 p/month 

$30 WHMCS+cPanel

You Sell:

1000 shared hosting accounts at $2.50 p/month = $2500 p/month - costs = $2391 p/month

See is disparity? maybe they should charge more for the licenses as they don't get a big enough slice of the pie.

My numbers are just as arbitrary....


----------



## Marc M. (Jul 1, 2013)

AnthonySmith said:


> I see the disparity, however take a look at these numbers.


*@AnthonySmith* I'd say an 8GB Xen or KVM VPS would be more adequate to try and sell that many accounts. And it would be still well within your proposed budget 

[edit]

On second thought, looking at your own VPS pricing here: http://sonwebhost.com/vpshosting.html

... there is absolutely no disparity, unless you think that you can run cPanel and WHMCS on top of it, along with a website or two on a 512MB VPS.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 1, 2013)

The logic here is amazing.


----------



## jarland (Jul 1, 2013)

You're putting cpanel on a $25/m dedi? Why? Do you hate your clients or just only put 5 on a node and backup the single drive hourly?


Btw just virtualize the whole node and save $10...


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 1, 2013)

Complain when you get Oracle licenses


----------



## earl (Jul 2, 2013)

I think for single user webuzo maybe something to look at..pretty smart of them to create their own control panel, unfortunately at the current state there seems to be a lot of bugs with the script install but the CP it's self works pretty good for managing domains email dns etc.. hopefully soon they will fix all the bugs cause for what they charge $2.5/mo VPS and $5/mo Dedi it's a great deal..


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 2, 2013)

If you're complaining about licensing costs then you have much bigger issues with your business model. Open a thread when you start paying for power and then we'll have something to talk about.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 2, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> ..start paying for power and then we'll have something to talk about.


..or bandwidth in the north of the UK.


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 2, 2013)

MartinD said:


> ..or bandwidth in the north of the UK.


Even some places in the US have expensive bandwidth, I've been quoted upwards of $300/Mbps + $XXXX setup fees.


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 2, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> If you're complaining about licensing costs then you have much bigger issues with your business model. Open a thread when you start paying for power and then we'll have something to talk about.





MartinD said:


> ..or bandwidth in the north of the UK.





KuJoe said:


> Even some places in the US have expensive bandwidth, I've been quoted upwards of $300/Mbps + $XXXX setup fees.



How about paying for food and rent and gas and medical and blah blahs in new york city?


----------



## MartinD (Jul 2, 2013)

Cheaper than London!


----------



## mikho (Jul 2, 2013)

Since we are comparing apples and oranges.


Put the WHMCS and CPanel costs in light of what the average worker in Thailand makes per day which is 300 baht.


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 2, 2013)

MartinD said:


> Cheaper than London!


You have to be the witty one!


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 2, 2013)

mikho said:


> Since we are comparing apples and oranges.
> 
> 
> Put the WHMCS and CPanel costs in light of what the average worker in Thailand makes per day which is 300 baht.


But you are from Switzerland right?


----------



## AnthonySmith (Jul 2, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> But you are from Switzerland right?


 

LOL ... burn!


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 2, 2013)

For those that need it, it's hard to put a value on a piece of software that helps them use their VPS to its fullest potential, rather than just having it sit around as a hunk of virtual hardware. It's like paying for management, except you can do it yourself. That's actually worth a lot to some people.


----------



## Zach (Jul 2, 2013)

The price of WHMCS + cPanel is a small price to pay for the amount you could potentially make.


----------



## notFound (Jul 2, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> But you are from Switzerland right?


Sweden you twonk.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 2, 2013)

mikho said:


> Since we are comparing apples and oranges.
> 
> 
> Put the WHMCS and CPanel costs in light of what the average worker in Thailand makes per day which is 300 baht.


You Thai?

Sawatekah!

I was learning Thai for like, a short moment...


----------



## mikho (Jul 3, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> But you are from Switzerland right?


Close, but no cigarr  try again.

I'm from the other country which has a 5 times Wimbledon winner.


----------



## mikho (Jul 3, 2013)

MannDude said:


> You Thai?
> 
> 
> Sawatekah!
> ...


 kob kun krab, but no... Was there on holiday for two weeks. Just got back the other day.
It was something I lernt there, spoke to some people who survived the tsunami and I am fortunate to have in that perspective lived a simple life.


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 3, 2013)

Infinity said:


> Sweden you twonk.


Eyy, I was close, both of em are in Europe and starts with an S


----------



## Holoshed (Jul 4, 2013)

One thing I decided from the beginning was that I would keep billing and vps control panels off of anything connected to the business (as in not a solusvm instance on my server or anyone else). It does cost extra in the long run but I decided that separate server + proxmox + separate vms for every service gave more security and isolation to clients and myself.

For the cost of software to run the business, I say if you are going to do it right you will see slow growth but a time will exist where you pay for everything out of your own pocket and if you cannot afford to carry your products and yourself for as long as it takes you should not open the business.

I do wish I had money or time to make my own panels but as many other hosts out there, I depend on others and thus I pay the licensing for those products.


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Jul 31, 2013)

For clients that know cpanel and the potential of the software that pricing is fair.


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 1, 2013)

Enterprisevpssolutions said:


> For clients that know cpanel and the potential of the software that pricing is fair.


For what Cpanel does, it is worth every single dime.


----------



## ThePrimeHost (Aug 1, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Absolutely fair.
> 
> If you don't like it you can use Kloxo (free) or DirectAdmin (cheap) and some free or cheap billing/support software.
> 
> Only a small percentage of people with Virtual Servers use low-end 'cheap' servers, so I doubt they're going to change their pricing scheme to cater to the lowest paying market of all.


Indeed. Cpanel and WHMCS are both quality products. Quality products cost. It's like asking for a new ferrari for the cost of a kia. Not gonna happen unless there is a catch.


----------



## FireWood (Aug 1, 2013)

And it really shouldnt matter how much it costs. If you are really serious about starting a web hostng business, you should already be willing to spend as much money as possible.


----------



## ThePrimeHost (Aug 1, 2013)

FireWood said:


> And it really shouldnt matter how much it costs. If you are really serious about starting a web hostng business, you should already be willing to spend as much money as possible.


Not to mention what users have come to expect. Users want cpanel. If you can't provide it then you need to look for a cheaper alternative which really isn't an option for mainstream hosting.


----------

